# Radion xr15



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all,
Need help to reset the radion xr15 freshwater fixtures 3rd generation. 
I recently got 3 used fixtures but I couldn't reset them with reeflink. 
I tried many ways as per manufacture recommended but no luck. Brought them back previous owner and he can't reset as well. 
Thanks in advance,
Le


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

thaile601 said:


> Hi all,
> Need help to reset the radion xr15 freshwater fixtures 3rd generation.
> I recently got 3 used fixtures but I couldn't reset them with reeflink.
> I tried many ways as per manufacture recommended but no luck. Brought them back previous owner and he can't reset as well.
> ...


Hi,
I have 3 of the 3rd gen XR15 fixtures. I see you can reset it in the app. Maybe msg me via my instagram and I can try to help?

PS;; just realized this is 3 months old. Oops.

V


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi V.
Not sure you are remembered, I meet you once at for 1.5 gal tank. 
I am definitely need help for reset the fixtures but I don't have Instagram account.
Any other ways that I can meassage you for better communication?
Thanks 
Le
416 898 6322


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Try hooking up a MicroUSB to one of the lights to your computer and try accessing though the EcoSmart Live.

They used to have a program you can download and that was super easy.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

thaile601 said:


> Hi V.
> Not sure you are remembered, I meet you once at for 1.5 gal tank.
> I am definitely need help for reset the fixtures but I don't have Instagram account.
> Any other ways that I can meassage you for better communication?
> ...


Hi Le,
Sure! I can send you a msg. Do u use WhatsApp or something like that? Just PM me and we can work a means for communication. I apologize I don't get any notifications from GTA aquaria anymore so I don't realize immediately if I have any replies/messages.
V


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi V.
I thought I replied your message. But somehow its didn't went through. 
I need your help for sure and i do have WhatsApp. 
Please message me at 416 898 6322 on WhatsApp. 
Thanks 
Le


----------

